# Veterans Affairs



## cordelia (Apr 20, 2010)

Does anyone work for the VA? I have heard great things about them, but I don't know anyone that works there......any info would be great.

thanks


----------



## DoDCoder4You (Apr 21, 2010)

I dont work for the VA , but i work for the Government.. What do you want to Know???


----------



## cordelia (Apr 21, 2010)

I was just wanting to know if they are a good organization to work with, if they treat employees well, if there is room for advancement, etc.


----------



## DoDCoder4You (Apr 22, 2010)

You cant look at it as the VA as a Whole. or Government ect.

Each hospital, facility ect, will be different.. Just because you work at one
doesnt mean it will be the same at the other one.

About Advancment, because like i said before, it will depend on the Facility. 

The Government & VA is a Whole different world compaired to the Civilian world.


----------



## kevbshields (Apr 23, 2010)

I work for VA and have really never been happier with an organization.

Indeed, each entity will be slightly different.  For instance, at our station we do not make much of a distinction between outpatient and inpatient coders.  While there is a professional progression that occurs the longer a coder stays in the system, the expectation is that our staff will be proficient in both, plus physician coding and medical (payer) review.  With that being said, it's sometimes challenging to locate qualified folks who have that broad an experience level coming through the door, but we make provisions for that.

Regardless, you can search the web for more information on VA jobs.


----------



## cordelia (Apr 23, 2010)

I have been offered and have accepted a coding position at my local VA, I was just curious as to how people like it. Like I said, I have heard great things about it. 

I hope I have a broad enough experience, I am currently coding for 5 different specialties, I have some experience with inpatient coding and hope to expand that knowledge. 

I realize how difficult it is to get a gov. job and I am very grateful that I got one especially during this slow employment time.

anyways, thanks for your help kevin.

Kim, CPC


----------



## puag78ck (Apr 27, 2010)

I have thought of contacting the VA here in Atlanta. Do you contact each facility indiividually? There is the main hospital and satellite clinics. I am CPC-A looking for work.


----------



## DoDCoder4You (Apr 27, 2010)

You do not contact them directly for a Job.. You must go threw
USAjobs.gov. Most DOD/VA jobs you must have at least 2 years Exp. sometimes more.

Also you have to understand, if Someone else from another DOD/ VA Facility, wasnts to transfer,
they would have a better chance then someone who is not.

 Atlanta VA does not have a Postion open or Posted right now . I've Looked , since i want to relocate 
to GA. 

Now as far as Extern/Intern.. You can call them and see if they are willing to do it. 
They may, who knows, its worth a Try.


----------

